# Honda Hs1132 throwing drive belt



## Vega (Nov 24, 2016)

I have an HS1132 Honda. Last season, the unit wouldn't engage in drive. The cable seemed slack, so we replaced that. Then we notice the spring that connects to the pulley tensioner on the drive pulley broke. When we had the unit apart, we noticed the drive belt was worn. We replaced that. Now when we run the unit for about 3-5 minutes, the drive belt comes off the pulley. Do you think that's caused by the wrong tension on the belt? Adjustment of the belt guides? There are many places to adjust the tension on the belt, but what is the order of adjustment? 
Thanks
Dianna


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you using OEM belts? 
Both the belt retainers next to the pulleys should be pushed in so when you try to pry the belt off they dont come off as the distance between the pulleys and the retainers should be less than the belt thickness. 

There are two belt retainers around the driveshaft pulleys, two around the auger pulley and one on the HST transmission, all of these should be present. 

The springs should be installed in their designated location as all four springs are different. 

The tension can only be adjusted on the auger pulley by moving the pulley forward or back on the tensioner arm.


----------



## Vega (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Are you using OEM belts?
> Both the belt retainers next to the pulleys should be pushed in so when you try to pry the belt off they dont come off as the distance between the pulleys and the retainers should be less than the belt thickness.
> 
> There are two belt retainers around the driveshaft pulleys, two around the auger pulley and one on the HST transmission, all of these should be present.
> ...




Yes, it's an OEM belt. We took a look at it again, and think the belt guide was too close. Looked like the belt got caught on the guide and peeled it off the bottom pulley.


----------

